# trained on pads in my house, but not in others!



## michynyc (Sep 25, 2008)

My Gizmo is perfectly wee-wee pad trained in my home with a rare mistake here-and-there. But when I talk him to a friend's house or my parents, he lifts his leg everywhere and marks on furniture, carpets, etc. I am not able to bring him anywhere with me. Since I can't take him to someone else's home and reprimand him when I catch him in the act, I don't know how to fix this behavior. Anyone have any suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I would get him a few very attractive belly bands to wear when visiting others.

Its a cumberbum style garment male dogs wear to catch their pee.

They work well and it sounds like the little guy is hot to mark at other homes.


----------



## michynyc (Sep 25, 2008)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Feb 23 2009, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732798


> I would get him a few very attractive belly bands to wear when visiting others.
> 
> Its a cumberbum style garment male dogs wear to catch their pee.
> 
> They work well and it sounds like the little guy is hot to mark at other homes.[/B]


oh my gosh, i have never seen those before! that should work perfectly!!! thanks so much for that suggestion.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack and Jill had that problem too. What I did was to keep them on their leash almost the entire time I was there. Then, every hour or hour and half, I would take them outside, give them water, then have them go pee. I found that when I stuck to that schedule, they didn't have any accidents inside. It's kind of a pain in the butt, but it works!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs do not generalize. Just because your house is home does not mean other houses are. You need to leash your dog to you and prevent accidents. You can band aid with a belly band, but your dog will not learn not to go...


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Madden does the same thing when we go to someones house who has carpet. I just have to keep a very close eye on him to correct the marking behavior and put him on his pads constantly when see him sniffing around. I also bring treats and reward him when he pottys correctly on the pad. Hopefully he will catch on soon.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I usually keep my dogs tethered to me or in their stroller. I don't like my dogs out of my sight. Some houses aren't doggie-proof and I don't want to worry what they might be getting into. I will take them out to potty at regular intervals. I also have a pack-n-play that I put them in when we're visiting for the day or whatever. That's big enough where they can romp and play.

If it's a house that I'm sure is doggie-proof then what I will do is (with permission obviously) put down a pee pad and show them where it is....then I watch to be sure there are no accidents. I really prefer the first option though.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

This going in someone else's house just happened to us this past weekend. Unfortunately my friend's son was yanking Casanova's leash very very hard, so I had to take the leash off. (I also tried telling the boy not to, but he appeared not to care what I thought). Next time I will keep on leash or hold him in my lap.


----------



## max (Jun 30, 2007)

Emmas indoor and outdoor trained, when we take her to visit other houses I make sure to take her out every hour or so, also we put a puppy pad down somewere (usally by the door) and show her where it is. If she has to go before I take her out she uses the pad on her own


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

mine do the same thing. whenever we visit family, we put pads down... bruno will get it right MOST of the time. the pads are in the laundry room upstairs, whenever we go to my brother's house, he manages to do his business upstairs in front the washing machine. not sure if that's a coincidence. either way, the only real solution i found was to walk them often so they can do their business outside.


----------

